# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  need biv Funge info

## neb123

Hey, Im considering getting some biv funge eggs but i cant find any info on them, just looking for basics, water conditions they like, how big do they get, when is breeding age, anything you can contribute. thanks!

----------


## whuntley

Mostly they need warm water. They are not too fussy about hardness, but I would add RO if my tap water was really hard.

I couldn't get them to breed at any temp. below 78F.

They get bigger than any other BIV I have kept and are very showy, with big, full fins. Males close to 3" long as I recall. IDK how young they will breed, but most coastal Aphyos breed while still pretty small.

Wright

----------

